
Ask HN: Would you buy a Pomodoro/personal timer that connects to your PC/device? - ohfunkyeah
Hello HN,<p>I am a fan and practitioner of interval work &#x2F; the Pomodoro technique. I have used various programs and physical timers that help with this, but I have never seen the two work together. I&#x27;m thinking about building a timer that can connect to your computer and&#x2F;or phone but wanted to see if others think this would be useful. Would you consider buying such a thing? If so what features would you want?
======
ismaelbej
No. I've a small computer in my hand which is highly programable and very
likely there are several apps in the store for such functionality. Having to
carry a special hardware doesn't sound enticing.

